# RC Boats in Pasadena area



## justindorsett

Is anybody running any boats in this area? I have a 51" Gas mono as well as a hydro and a Cat but nobody to run with/nowhere to run. Would love to hear of houston area ponds if there are any.

Thanks
Justin
[email protected]


----------



## Bigj

There running behind the PO on Spencer on Thursdays


----------



## Gary

I'm on the west side of Houston and am working on a boat now. I'd like to see some pics of yalls boats.


----------



## Pier Pressure

I have many, I had pics of them on the old r/c forum, cant find them now. 
I have about 10 nitro boats and one Dumas 55" with a Zenoah. 

What boat is that your building?


----------



## Capt. Hooky

Lone Star Model Boat Club (LSMBC) runs at Loves Marina on sundays. They are a pretty well developed club. I am a previous member of the club, I have taken a break from the hobby, priorities don't really allow for it at this time. 

Look them up. Dues are cheap, you have to be a member of NAMBA or IMPBA ($50/year) and I think the membership to the club is $50/yr. You get access to a pretty decent size lake, and a full retrieval boat with ourboard.


----------



## Gary

Pier Pressure said:


> I have many, I had pics of them on the old r/c forum, cant find them now.
> I have about 10 nitro boats and one Dumas 55" with a Zenoah.
> 
> What boat is that your building?


Dumas 1949. I wasn't looking for speed, just something scale.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGJV9&P=0


----------



## Pier Pressure

Here are a few of my RC boats. 
55" Dumas Scarab w/ Zenoah Pro Marine Specialties
Mongoose .045 K/B
.21 Mono Husselcraft hull. Had a Picco in it now has a CMB. 
Running the Scarab at a TOPPS run 
Ditto
Vegas Hydro, but mine is Orange, never ran.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Top pic is a mono hull of unknown brand to me. It has a pretty good V on the bottom and cuts the waves much better than the shallow V bottom hulls I have. This one has a CMB .45 in it and needs a new paint job. 
Second pic is of my lil .21
I use to own a Hobby Shop named Performace R/C back in the early 90's. I owned and ran it for about 5 years as a side job.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Gary said:


> I'm on the west side of Houston and am working on a boat now. I'd like to see some pics of yalls boats.


Is that a Dumas Donzi kit? I have been looking for one for a long time and have never been lucky enough to be at the right time and place.


----------



## Gary

1949 Chris Craft 19' runabout. It's 28".


----------



## Gary

Pier Pressure said:


> Top pic is a mono hull of unknown brand to me. It has a pretty good V on the bottom and cuts the waves much better than the shallow V bottom hulls I have. This one has a CMB .45 in it and needs a new paint job.
> Second pic is of my lil .21
> I use to own a Hobby Shop named Performace R/C back in the early 90's. I owned and ran it for about 5 years as a side job.


Performance RC. Where was that at?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Man if I can ever get my hands on a Dumas Donzi kit I would be happy.


----------



## Gary

yellowskeeter said:


> Man if I can ever get my hands on a Dumas Donzi kit I would be happy.


I looked, but couldn't find one. Found a vid though.


----------



## Gary

Hopefully Ill get mine here, but I got two planes to finish first.


----------



## yellowskeeter

yeah that is it, but if I ever get my hands on one it will be much more detailed. THe one I saw last had the outrigers, lights, and everything else! It was a beast, and big!


----------



## Yort69

I run behind the post office on Spencer all the time. There is also another great pond on Crenshaw between beltway 8 and Preston that can be accessed from the back of a Doctors office. Just back the truck up and your on it. I had 12 boats but have recently started thinning the heard as i don't have time to run all of them anymore yet alone build them from kit form. See you out there...or not...Give me a PM sometime if you want to meet up out there. I'm 5 minutes from either location...


----------



## Yort69

*Behind the post office...*

Packing air ! :camera:


----------



## cubera

Give a shout next time you go, the Crenshaw pond is in my back yard.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Gary said:


> Performance RC. Where was that at?


It was In Clear Lake Shores. I advertised in RC boat modeler. Specialized in boats and have built boats for people all over the world.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Yort69 said:


> Packing air ! :camera:


Gotta luve the 3.5 tunnel hulls. I have a dumas 3.5 cat also. Yours looks like a 7.5 on a prather lap cat hull.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE

Im working on building a model of a Donzi 38 ZFO. 
The hull is an older Dumas Scarab hull i got for $25.
Cut the top out and built a bracket on the back. 
Hanging 3 Pro Boat Brushless outboards off the back.
Here is a link to the full build. 
http://forums.offshoreelectrics.com/showthread.php?19717-54-quot-Scarab-Hull-Trip-or-Quad-Outboards
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Yort69

The boat pictured is a 3.5 Top Speed 2 with a OS-21XM Outboard.
It now has a CMB RS 21 (Red)Outboard powerhead adapted to a sharpened/ polished OS leg and bracket, a silver bullet pipe with CMB header. It screams...

I also have a white Top Speed 2 with a CMB LS 21 (greenhead) Outboard powerhead set up the same way.
There are better handling hulls but i like the scale Formula One look the TS2 has and after running them so long i have the setup dialed in on them where they handle great.
I also have a VS1 with stock OS power and several other boats..
Here are some old pics



Pier Pressure said:


> Gotta love the 3.5 tunnel hulls. I have a dumas 3.5 cat also. Yours looks like a 7.5 on a prather lap cat hull.


----------



## Yort69

My Mod .32 Miss Vegas with blue and black carbon fiber tub.., 225 Prather...fun little boat !


----------



## Pier Pressure

Very nice looking boats YORT. I would like to see them run sometime.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

Here is a few of my boats. We run at Loves Marina in Crosby. 


There will also be a big race at Gene's Polaris on April 12-14th. Everyone is welcome to come out and race.


----------



## texasfly

*here is one of a few*

sgx


----------



## Gary

Man, yall got some nice boats.  :bounce:


----------



## Yort69

Sweet ! I just sold my two JAE .21 kits. I just dont have time to build them as i have to many hobbies. I'm in to performance boating, rc edf jets, nitro trucks,cars, boats and fishing to. I did manage to get my little JAE .12 built. It is a fun little beast with a Nova .12 and AB fat pipe. I still have three jets that need to be put together as well that have been in the boxes for two years now..to many irons in the fire as they say....



texasfly said:


> sgx


----------



## Yort69

well, that was the point of this thread and yet nobody wants to meet up and have some fun. I will start playing around with mine again as soon as i'm done catching fish this late winter and early spring. I did hear (for those who are interested) that the RC park over at Almeda Genoa and Redbluff are thinking of bringing in the boats now so a official local pond may be in play soon, that would be pretty cool. I still think these local ponds are plenty good enough though. I usually use a fishing poll to get mine back to shore should they die in the water or blow over and when that wont do i have a small rubber raft that i go after them in...all these local guys with boats and nobody wants to go run them i guess...



Pier Pressure said:


> Very nice looking boats YORT. I would like to see them run sometime.


----------



## Yort69

Nice boats ! Loves is a little to far for me to go to drive my rc boats. Ive been watching you guys drive yours there for 20 years. Its actually what made me get in to the hobby but again, to far to drive when i have great ponds right by my house. The only thing i dont like about the pond at loves is it is small but there sure are some fast boats that show up there for the big races.
When i go to loves i usually have this boat in tow! This was taken at Loves in November...I'm there quite a bit but not to drive rc boats 



Capt. Hooky said:


> Here is a few of my boats. We run at Loves Marina in Crosby.
> 
> There will also be a big race at Gene's Polaris on April 12-14th. Everyone is welcome to come out and race.


----------



## target

These look very interesting and fun.

Are they difficult to use alone?
Can they handle semi rough water? The lake I boat on is seldomly "glass" and usually has some chop. Would that be a problem?
How do the electric ones compare to the nitro units?

I have done oval and off road RC cars and have toyed with the idea of boats but have no one to ask about them.

Dan


----------

